# Gintama characters' personalities



## Artisticfreakzz

Gintama has been my favorite anime for years but I never questioned their personalities until a month ago, and now I have a list of those which I've written the personalities.
I'm only writing their personalities here and not the reason to why I think they belong to those they do, so feel free to ask or argue 

Sakata Gintoki- INTP 4w3 (the reason why I'm writing this is because a lot of ppl thought he was ESFJ.... )
Shimura Shinpachi - ISTJ
Kagura- ruined ENFP
Shimura Otae- ENTJ
Hijikata Toushiro- INTJ
Okita Sougo- I discussed his personality with a friend for a VERY long time, we went from a ruined INFP, to ISTP, and also ruined ENTP, but at last we decided that we thought that he's XNTP (my friend told me that he reminded her of her XNTP cousin), this one was complicating af lol.
Kondo Isao- ENFJ
Katsura Kotaro- INFP (idk why but people wrote him as an INFJ, he's too clumsy to be an INFJ lol)
Sakamoto Tatsuma- ENTP
Takasugi Shinsuke- ENTJ
Kamui- ENTP
Tsukuyo- INTJ
Yagyuu Kyuubei- ISTJ, but there's also a small possibility that she can be a ruined INFP (her being shy and all but with a hard shell)
Nobume- INTP 
Kouka (Kamui and Kagura's mother)- INFJ/INXJ 
Umibozu- INTP
Yamazaki- ISTP
Tama- ISFJ (still not too sure, could be ISFP)
MADAO, aka Hasegawa- nah he fucked X'D (could be a damaged ENFJ, a failed ISTJ/ISFJ, ESTP with obvious faults, ISTP with bad manipulation skills, an ENFP that lost his fire lel, an INFP that lost his dreams, an INTP that failed badly at life) BRUh..... no wonder he's a MADAO (marude damena ossan) #prayformadao2k17 :C

Feel free to discuss


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Artisticfreakzz and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Artisticfreakzz. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------

